# Logo help needed



## nebetmiw (May 7, 2015)

OK hubby has given me the OK to have this done for selling product.  Problem doing it on my own will not work I need a professional here for a few reasons. One Avery software and labelsonline just do not cut it for me. I have a special design in mind and I need to be able to change it from farm to soap to produce from the farm.  So I need a real graphic designer that can handle this as I am needing not just one logo but two that I can add words too as needed.  I am not talking a simple logo here either.  Any suggestions of person or business I would love right now. Thanks.


----------



## JDennis (May 8, 2015)

Take a look at fiverr.com. Lots of graphic design students offering design for $5.00. I did my own but it was suggested to me by someone and I took a look see. Saw some awesome logos.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (May 10, 2015)

I have a degree in web design,  I do all of my own labels,  am very experienced with Photoshop and copyright laws,  but I cost more than $5. 

I am always willing to help out though.  But for a logo like that,  you need either a photo editor of some sort or the document sent in editable Adobe pdf format.  Would need more details,  but I would think a finished product in editable pdf would be best.


----------



## Lynusann (May 11, 2015)

I was put in touch with someone (basically ended up being a friend of a friend) who designed my logo. I haven't posted it yet because I'm not ready to announce my business but I absolutely love my logo and she was crazy easy to work with. She's particularly good at designing modern, striking designs so if you're looking for more of the antique look she may not be your person, but if you PM me I can give you her contact.


----------



## LBussy (May 11, 2015)

I've had logos designed for other things and the best way is to work with a person who is used to working with people who need logos.  Those folks know you know what you want but don't know what it looks like.   Seriously though, they take some ideas and make a few different ones, you pick three, they show you some more, and then you narrow down on what it is you want.

Fiver okay if you know EXACTLY what you want, but at least for me it's been better to have someone walk me through it.


----------



## skayc1 (May 11, 2015)

Sometimes simple designs even from avery work in the small space your label needs to be fit into.


----------



## BWsoaps (May 11, 2015)

I pondered for a while over mine but in the end I just used my name is text for my logo...

Not established yet but this is what where going with...

Just need a safety assessment on our soap then where off!


----------



## zolveria (May 11, 2015)

I am a former Network and Web Design engineer for IBM.. I do lend Help pro bone please let me know what extactly and perhaps i can whip something up.

I would drop the CO in your Logo..  Just a Suggestion 
It would look better to the eye 


BWsoaps said:


> I pondered for a while over mine but in the end I just used my name is text for my logo...
> 
> Not established yet but this is what where going with...
> 
> ...


----------



## zolveria (May 11, 2015)

What is the Name of your Co and what are you looking for vintage modern simlple English style etc.

Attached is my own work.  I have worked on several website for local friends. If it is one logo I can help for free. 



nebetmiw said:


> OK hubby has given me the OK to have this done for selling product.  Problem doing it on my own will not work I need a professional here for a few reasons. One Avery software and labelsonline just do not cut it for me. I have a special design in mind and I need to be able to change it from farm to soap to produce from the farm.  So I need a real graphic designer that can handle this as I am needing not just one logo but two that I can add words too as needed.  I am not talking a simple logo here either.  Any suggestions of person or business I would love right now. Thanks.


----------



## zolveria (May 11, 2015)

You need your logo to be worked in AI  EPS format. that what i use for my print work. The thing is. and the smart thing is. One logo should work for all your product. This is what the Ideal  and cost effective in the Cosmetic Industry. EG:
you have a Logo on a lipstick that can be worked on lip gloss container and blush compact etc. You have a logo that can be worked on a foundation tottle and a glass bottle as well as a Tube foundation stick.

If you are using for Soap and the dimension of the wrapper EG: is 2x2.5 rectangle then that logo maybe big enough for a lotion bottle . This is then cost effective for printing.  then you will find labels accordingly reducing cost.

THIS IS HOW I DESIGN LABEL I LOOK AT ALL MY BOTTLE OR CONTAINER AND TAKE ACCOUNT MEASUREMENT. THIS IS STANDARD IN THE COSMETIC INDUSTRY.  This was taught to me by the once Co owner of Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics  as we all Now the LIP TAR 

I use Photoshop for other things. not Print Work.








nebetmiw said:


> OK hubby has given me the OK to have this done for selling product.  Problem doing it on my own will not work I need a professional here for a few reasons. One Avery software and labelsonline just do not cut it for me. I have a special design in mind and I need to be able to change it from farm to soap to produce from the farm.  So I need a real graphic designer that can handle this as I am needing not just one logo but two that I can add words too as needed.  I am not talking a simple logo here either.  Any suggestions of person or business I would love right now. Thanks.


----------



## nebetmiw (May 11, 2015)

Ok this I am calling farm made soap. So the name goes. Blue Moon Valley Farm.     Farm made Milk Soap. I make pvc round disk soap. So label is round . Idea is to have wording surrounding a moon with a La Mancha goat head in it, but in outline only. Either under or over a place to put the name of the type of soap.  Problem is getting the head the way I like it. I am looking more at the ADGA logo style head. My local place only does stock stuff. This will have to be drawn as I have yet to find anything even close to my liki


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 12, 2015)

BWsoaps said:


> ......
> 
> Just need a safety assessment on our soap then where off! .......




As you sent out soaps with a 'free gift' about 3 weeks ago, sounds like you jumped the gun. That's a very good way to get in to a lot of trouble


----------



## nebetmiw (May 12, 2015)

zolveria said:


> What is the Name of your Co and what are you looking for vintage modern simlple English style etc.
> 
> Attached is my own work.  I have worked on several website for local friends. If it is one logo I can help for free.



I like classy but very unique.  Right now I am going back and forth the more I think on this. To have the moon in center or a full label with all the words over it. Even playing a bit in mind with color scheme.  I am open to suggestion since this is a farm name and product. Our pigs, cows and goat play a part in my soap. Hence farm made soap. But I would prefer to keep the goat head only I think in a stylized way.  I like the curves instead of the square for lettering and all.

Thing is I want one version just for farm signage that might include the two of the three animals listed but for third have the dog head. This would be the card logo for farm.

Soap logo I want to be able to put name of the soap on it. I.e. Island Dreams, Gardner, Christmas Returns ect you get the idea. This is why I need to be able to add to it or change it.  We plan on selling pickles this year so jar labels will be easy for me to do with wording only.  But I need something really visual appealing for the soap logo.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (May 12, 2015)

For BWsoaps,  I may be wrong,  but unless you are legally registered as a Company,  it is Illegal to put Co.  after your name.  LLC would be ok if you registered as a limited liability company,  and if for example you did get your biz license as an LLC,  you also could not put INC.  behind your name.  You'd get pallywhopped good for that.


----------



## zolveria (May 12, 2015)

Go it I whip something and post it tonight 


nebetmiw said:


> I like classy but very unique.  Right now I am going back and forth the more I think on this. To have the moon in center or a full label with all the words over it. Even playing a bit in mind with color scheme.  I am open to suggestion since this is a farm name and product. Our pigs, cows and goat play a part in my soap. Hence farm made soap. But I would prefer to keep the goat head only I think in a stylized way.  I like the curves instead of the square for lettering and all.
> 
> Thing is I want one version just for farm signage that might include the two of the three animals listed but for third have the dog head. This would be the card logo for farm.
> 
> Soap logo I want to be able to put name of the soap on it. I.e. Island Dreams, Gardner, Christmas Returns ect you get the idea. This is why I need to be able to add to it or change it.  We plan on selling pickles this year so jar labels will be easy for me to do with wording only.  But I need something really visual appealing for the soap logo.


----------



## zolveria (May 12, 2015)

Just whipped this up in 30 minutes.. Let me know what you like and dont like





nebetmiw said:


> i like classy but very unique.  Right now i am going back and forth the more i think on this. To have the moon in center or a full label with all the words over it. Even playing a bit in mind with color scheme.  I am open to suggestion since this is a farm name and product. Our pigs, cows and goat play a part in my soap. Hence farm made soap. But i would prefer to keep the goat head only i think in a stylized way.  I like the curves instead of the square for lettering and all.
> 
> Thing is i want one version just for farm signage that might include the two of the three animals listed but for third have the dog head. This would be the card logo for farm.
> 
> Soap logo i want to be able to put name of the soap on it. I.e. Island dreams, gardner, christmas returns ect you get the idea. This is why i need to be able to add to it or change it.  We plan on selling pickles this year so jar labels will be easy for me to do with wording only.  But i need something really visual appealing for the soap logo.


----------



## nebetmiw (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the effort but not my style at all.  I stopped in at local printer today. They are bringing in their graphic artist to get what I am after. I shot down what they sent me too. I am real picky and I know it.     
 BTW I have La Manchas which are mostly earless milk goats . My avatar is one of my girls when she was 4 months old.


----------



## zolveria (May 12, 2015)

It okay.. You will find it. The best thingi s to sketch some Ideas out. and let them put it together..:-D



nebetmiw said:


> Thanks for the effort but not my style at all.  I stopped in at local printer today. They are bringing in their graphic artist to get what I am after. I shot down what they sent me too. I am real picky and I know it.
> BTW I have La Manchas which are mostly earless milk goats . My avatar is one of my girls when she was 4 months old.


----------



## LBussy (May 13, 2015)

Great, now I have the theme to Don Quixote running through my head.


----------



## nebetmiw (May 13, 2015)

lbussy said:


> great, now i have the theme to don quixote running through my head.



rotflmao


----------

